# Sharp Strain Albino Boas



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi, I bought a pair of 100% het sharp albino boas today bred by Genetic Gems.

I was reading the paperwork, and it says the following about the *parents*:

Male: Albino Sharp Strain
Female: Salmon Hypo

The pair is 100% het because the father is an albino. Had the albino been bred to a common boa, it would still be 100% het, but they used a salmon hypo instead.

My doubt is:

What will be the effect of having used a salmon hypo instead of a commom boa ? They are just 5 months old, but as they grow older will I be able to see any visual signs that their mum was a hypo salmon ? Will they carry any genes related to the fact that they came from a salmon hypo female ?


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

As salmon (hypo) is a codom morph, breed to a albino which is recessive you will get half the offspring being salmon 100% het albino and the other half to be just 100% het albino. You will know when they are babies whether they are salmon het albino or not. Yours will be just 100% het albino, they don't carry the genes for the salmon morph


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I see what you mean, and probably if they are easy to spot it's very likely that the breeder would keep the salmons for himself and sell the normal looking ones.

I was just intrigued because the female and the male look very different. The male has a lot of speckling while the female has very little speckling, she's also brighter and has some pink in the flanks.

The main reason I made the question was because I always hear from breeders of pastels, that the colour comes through as they age a bit, so I thought it would be the same with salmon.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Look at it this way Dex...

All GG were doing was maximising the output of that litter, using a salmon as apposed to a normal common meant instead of getting all normal boas 100% het for albino they got 1/2 of the litter as salmon 100% het albino (or double het sunglow if you prefer) meaning the turnover form that litter for them is significanlty higher. The DH sunglows were the target, the 100% het normals are a very sellable by-product.

Salmons and normals are visually different from birth, they will have got one litter of boas, all het albino with 50% of the litter being co-dominant visual salmons DH sunglow.

your boas are, in effect, no different at all to those produced by a viual albino x normal common breeding.

Mason


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice one, I got it now. Many thanks everyone.


----------

